# semi-aggro tank ideas



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

So the search to spice up my 40g has led me to this,
I've been thinking of a little more aggressive tank and was wondering if any thoughts on my stocking ideas, I would get rid of my female swords, and add either a 3 spot gourami (or similar gourami) and possibly a redtailed shark so i'd have

1 opaline or 3 spot gourami
1 male swordtail
1 redtailed shark
6 zebra danios

Any input is appreaciated


----------



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

I would probably have at least two of the swordtails or gouarmis since they like company. Check out some websites and see the habits of the fish you are wanting to get. This way you can tell which ones like to be alone and which ones like buddies. Plus make sure the water conditions they prefer are smiliar.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Still seems very community-ish to me...minus the shark.


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Try this maybe? 
6 zebra danios 
6 tiger barbs 
red tailed shark 
2 pictus cats or other semi aggressive catfish


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

From what I can see the "shark", gourami and danios will be just fine, I'm just wondering if there would be a confliction with the "shark" and the swordtail


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I would never put 2 gouramis in a tank personally and id love too keep acouple of my female swords but if the males gonna get pushed around I figure it'd be even worse for the females


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

My stocking suggestion was just to try to suggest a more semi-aggressive stocking. I have a red tailed shark and he's more passive than the minnow he's with. And as far as your question regarding swordtail and shark, I see no problem there. Have fun! :fish10:


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought about barbs but I would think 6 tiger barbs would be a bit much for the tank and I wouldn't want them in a group less than that but its still somthing to think about, thanks


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

No problem, man. *w2


----------

